# How can I be sure my flasher is dead?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh- also, rock auto shows only one type- round type, like a small cylinder, but ebay shows squarish type. Which one is it? I have both under the dash......near each other....


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you checked the fuse?

When comparing parts on eBay VS. rockauto, rockauto is most likely the right part.


Also- Cool that you have an '87 Sunbird. Don't see those often.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

thnaks, rock- let me check the fuse. Is fuse dedicated for a flasher? signal lights? 

right- 87 GT!! original owner! Not a valuable car, just a rare car, and cheap to own!!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ok, checked all fuses, all good.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

One is probably turn signal and one is most likely hazards they are sometimes separated. Do the hazards work? If so then the one not clicking with the hazards is the turn signals.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

cjm94 said:


> One is probably turn signal and one is most likely hazards they are sometimes separated. Do the hazards work? If so then the one not clicking with the hazards is the turn signals.


let me check, cj........good tip.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

yup, all emergency flashing bulbs work when I push the hazard button. So, gotta be signal light flasher then, right?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a thought. Have you taken the bulbs out to look at them yet? Not saying the bulbs are bad, but what if you have a bad ground connection where they go into the housing? 


Edit: Found this

http://www.procarcare.com/includes/content/resourcecenter/encyclopedia/ch14/14TSTurnSignals.html


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

noquacks said:


> yup, all emergency flashing bulbs work when I push the hazard button. So, gotta be signal light flasher then, right?


Most likely you know the circuit and bulbs are good if they work with the hazards. Down to flasher or signal switch. With nothing working I would replace the flasher.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, dang- after installing a new flasher, no luck- same problem. Sheesh. Im gona take a 2nd look at all the bulbs. hate to get involved with a signal switch. doesnt that involve yanking the whole steering wheel/column? 

Thaks


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Update: now, lights do flash, weakly. As in the instrument cluster- the green arrows appear "weak", as they flash, and as one observes, the flash time interval is sometimes not even. Flashing even with the old flasher. Bulbs are OK, apparently........


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

think I need this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Turn-Si...V-Van-Aftermarket-/390904545706?pt=Motors_Car


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you checked the ground?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> Have you checked the ground?


Hmmm, good point. Would this be the ground for the turn lever switch or the flasher? probably a green wire? helpful to know as its soooo tight down there, looking upside down, for a colored wire......


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Did you pull the bulbs yet and verify that they are blown with a multimeter and verify at the socket you have power and ground when it should? Until you do, any diagnostic work past that point is a complete and utter waste of yours and our time.

You are doing what we call in the field "shotgunning parts."


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

95PGTTech said:


> Did you pull the bulbs yet and verify that they are blown with a multimeter and verify at the socket you have power and ground when it should? Until you do, any diagnostic work past that point is a complete and utter waste of yours and our time.
> 
> You are doing what we call in the field "shotgunning parts."


Right, 95, good point, but I did do this,earlier, but should have told you guys about it- guess I was too eager to chase the flasher issue, but man, I fixed it!! Finally found the SECOND flasher up there, on right side of the steering column bracket, BEHIND the bracket- sooo hard to see. Put in that new flasher (kep old one where it was as it works), and signals now flash!! Thanks, guys, for the help!!!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool. You were right all along! Now post a picture of your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> Cool. You were right all along! Now post a picture of your car. :thumbsup:


geez, rock, talk about asking me to do the impossible...LOL

pictures are difficult for me, but hey, for a felow enthusiastic member like you, I will have to try hard to find a picture on my records. lets see now, hmmmmmm........


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

finally- heres my car....

oops, goofed again. Sorry, people, still trying to get that photo to post.....


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Here it is you guys, figured it out! Let me know how you like the car.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

That's awesome. Is that the original 2-tone paint? I bet it gets a lot of comments/compliments when you take it places.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thnaks for the kind words, Rock. yes, occasionally surprises people. yes, original paint. yes, Im original owner- cared for it for about 191,000 miles. Daily driver! Good on gas, as its not the turbo, which actually is worth way more than mine. My non turbo though is rarer- only 7% of the GT's were NON turbo. Hey, mine's still lasting!!


----------

